# Spanish or possibly peruvian lentil recipes



## Brandoniup (Jul 4, 2006)

I just got back from spain and while I was there my host mother made lentils that where green and had a similar consistancy and taste to mexican refried beans.  She also added potatoes to them and had be mix them in with rice. 

I absolutely loved them and want to make them for myself. but I have absolutely no idea what kind of lentils or ingredients she used.  

I had them in spain but my host mother was from peru so the recipe might originate from there.

any one have any idea what they might have been?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome aboard!

Maybe you can find the lentils you're looking for here.

Any chance you can ask your host mother for a recipe?


----------



## Ishbel (Jul 5, 2006)

These sound like Puy lentils - small, greenish/brownish ones.  They have been ubiquitous in European countries for dishes '.....served on a bed of puy lentils'.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Jul 5, 2006)

Lentils come in brown, red, green, & yellow. While the tastes are similar, the textures differ quite a bit.

Brown, red, & yellow lentils are extremely popular in many different ethnic cuisines - India in particular. They're used in purees - like you probably had - as well as soups, stews, & salads. Green lentils - sometimes called "French Green Lentils", tend to be a bit firmer, & are popularly used in European side dishes or as a base/bedding for Duck Confit or other spiced or cured meats.

I checked my Spanish cookbook, but the only lentil recipe they show is for a vegetable stew utilizing green or brown lentils, mushrooms, other veggies, & Anisette, of all things. Have to say that wouldn't be my cup of tea at all. 

I'm thinking your host probably prepared the lentils in a more "Indian" type fashion, as all the Indian cookbooks I have list dozens & dozens of lentil recipes, most of them prepared as "dhals", where the lentils are mashed with different types of herbs/spices. I'm not familiar with Peruvian cooking, but perhaps they prepare them in a similar fashion.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jul 6, 2006)

I would honor your host's mother and ask her for the recipe - I am sure she would be glad to share it with you since you were impressed enough to ask for it.

Lentils are from the Middle/Near east - not Peruvian at all.



			
				brandoniup said:
			
		

> I absolutely loved them and want to make them for myself. but I have absolutely no idea what kind of lentils or ingredients she used.


 
The problem is that you tasted the dish, and none of us did. Therefore, based on your description none of use could have a reasonable clue. It's like asking, "I had the worlds best chicken dish last night - what was it?"

My ancestors came from Scotland, Ireland, England and Germany - but I make a mean Moussaka! The point being ... where you, our your ancestors, are from doesn't always dictate the origin of a dish you prepare.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Jul 6, 2006)

Puy lentils are extremely difficult to find in Spain. I live near Barcelona, one of Spain's largest cities, and I've only found them in a couple of health food stores, where the appeal is that they're organic rather than Puy lentils, and once in Corte Inglés, the big department store here. Plus they are expensive in comparison with the green lentils called Salamanca lentils here (still laughably cheap in comparison with fillet steak, though!).

All the lentil dishes I've ever eaten here, in restaurants or in private homes, were cooked with Salamanca lentils. All in all, I think it unlikely Puy lentils were used. Salamanca lentils are sold simply as green lentils in the UK. Not sure what they'd be called in the States or elsewhere.

I'm a lentil fan. In fact, I like most pulses. Not overly keen on red kidney beans but put a plate of black-eyed beans, chickpeas or lentils in front of me and my eyes would light up.

Michael in FtW is right: I imagine she would be delighted to give you the recipe. Sometimes people (no mentioning my French neighbours in the flat upstairs!) don't like to share recipes, but I've never met anyone here who wasn't pleased as punch if I asked for a recipe because I'd enjoyed what they'd cooked. I remember once going to an amazing meal based on fish cooked by the man who had caught them. All the women present had had the great idea of taking a cake, every single one of them a version of a sponge with apple in. Talk about great minds thinking alike. Inevitably, it turned into a competition as to which one was the best. Afterwards, there was a tremendous recipe swapping session. After all, why not share the good things in life with others?


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 7, 2006)

Your description of the meal that you had intrigued me, so I did some searchinng on the internet. Here is what I found. Hopefully, one of them is what you are looking for.  

Lentil Stew

Spanish Lentil Soup with Chorizo


----------

